# New to Clomid



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi,  I am due to start a 6 month course of Clomid after my next period which is due this week (hopefully it won't arrive!!)  I have seen quite a few posts where ladies have found it better to take it at night as they feel they get less side effects?  Has anyone found this to help and has anyone got any other tip's for me please.

Also, does Clomid have an effect on any PK's, I have been taking Voltarol and Paracetamol but have now been told  by my consultant that I shoudln't be taking Voltaroal mid cycle as it can affect ovulation, which is pretty hard when that when I get some of my pain?

Thanks  Rebecca x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Are you from the endo site (NES) but use a different name  If so, I replied to your post on the NES board the other day... 

I think the majority of us take the Clomid at night as it does seem to help with the side effects...I've not really suffered too badly from them...only had one day each cycle when I've been  and  & to be honest, this cycle (my 3rd) it only lasted half a day 

I have noticed a few twinges/stabbing pains & bloatedness coming up to ovulation but I had this before I even started Clomid & was always aware when ovulation was about to happen...I think Clomid may exacerbate it though as your ovaries work a bit harder....I also noticed a few more pains when AF was due....but with those side effects/symptoms it can be difficult to differentiate between AF due, pregnancy & Clomid side effects which is a bit frustrating !! Oh yeah & I had lots of frequent peeing from ovulation onwards too & I know a few other ladies suffer this 

There is one side effect that may effect you & that is that Clomid can dry up your CM (cervical mucus) & especially the EWCM (egg white cervical mucus) which is the CM you want around ovulation - your most fertile time - since it helps the little  on their long journey !!  Drinking grapefruit juice, taking Evening Primrose Oil (EPO) & Zinc can all help with CM...and even particular cough medicine...only expectorant with Guaifenesin as the only active ingredient...it should not contain alcohol, anti-histamines or dextromethorphan...the cough medicine actually thins your normal CM which can help (there's a few threads about cervical mucus & what can help it if you do a search on key words at top of page)....EPO should only be taken up until ovulation though as it _may_ cause uterine contractions...Flaxseed Oil can be taken from ovulation onwards as it does the same job & is also safe to take whilst pregnant. And drinking plenty of water is one of the main things regards improving CM !! However, saying all that, I've not had a problem with CM/EWCM although I still take the supplements to improve it too 
To be honest, we all react differently to Clomid, even from month to month the side effects may vary.

As for taking painkillers etc, I think your GP is right...I actually don't take any painkillers at all as I wouldn't want to risk anything at any time during my cycle (eg development of healthy egg, ovulation, implantation etc)....although saying that I did take some when my GP prescribed them when I had early miscarriages as I was in so much pain...I get severe migraines & have strong prescribed medication but am not able to take these from ovulation onwards & actually avoid taking them at any other time too...I have to make do with paracetamol which don't even touch my migraines  Unfortunately any strong pk's should be avoided when ttc, especially during the 2ww (2 week wait from ovulation to expected date of AF/pg testing). Paracetamol is the only pk that can safely be taken...and then only in moderation. Having had severe endo myself (diagnosed so long ago - 17yrs - wasn't given a stage but since been told grade 4) I can fully appreciate how painful it can be at times....but if you can avoid strong pk's then I would...paracetamol, a warm bath with Neroli essential oil followed by a heated wheatbag usually ease things a little...
...Have you considered acupuncture as this may also help with easing the painful endo symptoms but can also help regards fertility 

Anyway, wishing you loads of luck & keeping fingers crossed that you won't need the Clomid at all   
Good luck & take care
Natasha

PS there's also a separate forum for endo sufferers who are ttc...check out this link... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=9.0


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi becca, 
Natasha said it all really, So just wanted to welcome you


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya, just wanted to say   and welcome to FF

I've had to lay off my stronger pk's for endo whilst ttc from ovulation onwards until AF arrives as if there is a chance i could be pregnant only paracetamol is safe to take.  I also take my tablets at night just before bed.  If i take them too early, and they have worked into my system, I find I have trouble sleeping.

Best of luck


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Becca,

Welcome to Clomid! Taking the nasty pills at night is definietly our prefered method I think, none of the nasty sick feeling.

Good luck, "see" you around
KerryB
x


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, I just wanted to say thanks very much for your replies.  It really does help to know there are other people going through the same things.

I have been a member of the NES (Endo Site) for a while and Minxy suggested I tried here when I posted about Clomid, so no doubt I'll be posting again soon!

My Period has arrived today   but in someways I feel quite positive, because I can now start the Clomid tomorrow and see what happens    I've warned my hubby that I may go loopy  , but he say's I already am!

Thanks again and take care Rebecca xxx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

good luck with the pills becca!!!!  You will find lots of support and advice here ... wishing you all the luck in your journey ahead


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

good luck on clomid becca wishing you the best of luck
            love baby wisper


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Good luck for tomorrow and the next 4 weeks, I hope you get a  at the end of it!

I'm new to lomid too, just waiting for my   to arrive (should be sometime next week unless I get a BFP myself!!


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Becca

Just wanted to say welcome and good luck with Clomid.  Natasha said everything I would have said really, other than I took mine at lunch-time.  First cycle I took them in the morning and was a loon!  Second cycle I took them in the evening and was still a raging monster, so I thought I'd be clever and take them lunch time  .  It certainly worked for me.

The good thing about taking them (if that is possible  ) is that you can get away with anything you want with your partner!!

Everything crossed you get a bfp

xx


----------

